# building a couch



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

has anyone on here ever built a couch. i want to build a modern mission style couch. I have based some of the demensions on a mission style chair that I have. i would like any in put that anyone may have.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought a mission furniture book but never got around to making anything from it. always liked the mission style tho.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mission style*

Also my favorite style. :thumbsup: There's a thread or two on this here. There are 2 parts that will make this a success. One is beveling the 4 pieces for the legs. Or using thin skins of quarter sawn over a box section. 
The other issue to deal with is the "mortising" of the slats.
You can make actual separate mortises for each slat or make a long dado and fill in between each slat with a separate block. It might depend on if you are a "purist" or whether you have a mortise machine. After about 20 mortises, I'd be thinkin' dado method myself. 
Don't forget the finish as it's a special color mix.
Oh, and then there's the upholstery....
knotscott has made some mission style.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/mission-style-hall-bench-4548/
Good luck on this, it will be a great project!  bill


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for the in put so far. i guess I should have given a little more detail. I would like input on some demensions as to depth of seat, height of back, angle of back to seat, arm rest height. I am building a mock up now and will post a pict as soon as I complete it this weekend that should give you more in sight as to the style. it is to work out these details befor I start cutting the good stuff. I want to build it right the forst time and want it to last a life time


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

woodmeistro said:


> I would like input on some demensions as to depth of seat, height of back, angle of back to seat, arm rest height.


If this couch is for you, then you will want to take the time to figure out all those measurements. I built a couple of couches for myself (I'm 6'5"), so IMO depth of the seat should be from the back of your hip bones to the back of your knees while seated (a cushion will ultimately push you forward a bit more). The back height should be enough to rest your head on while seated upright without looking at the ceiling. The back angle is not going to be that much (like 2 to 7 degrees), but its mostly a matter of taste. The arm rest height should be so that it doesn't force your shoulder joint upward, but so that you also don't need to reach down for it.

If this couch is not for you, visit a furniture store with a tape measure. A mass produced product does 'average person' very well.


----------

